# 2004 Trek madone 5.9 or 2005 Trek madone 5.2 sl?



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Need help trying to pick between the two a used 2004 Madone 5.9 (300 miles) or a new 06 5.2 sl any info would be a great help
Thanks


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

markaz said:


> Need help trying to pick between the two a used 2004 Madone 5.9 (300 miles) or a new 06 5.2 sl any info would be a great help
> Thanks


Both are great bikes, pick the one you like the best, ride, feel, color & other intagibles/subjectables.

-The frames and forks are both OCLV 110 carbon, although the 5.9 has the aero sharkfin design.
-The 5.9 has full Dura Ace 10 and Race X Lite wheels (although there were issues with the Bonty '04 hubs)
-The 5.2 SL has full Utegra 10 and Race Lite wheels.
-300 miles is "new" in my book.

Similar warranty? note Trek's lifetime frame warranty only applies to the original owner. If both are at LBS, I would ask if that applies to the 5.9 too. (For example was it a return)

hth
zac


----------

